# Migraine and sumatriptan



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I've had two migraines in the last two weeks after not having had any for about 7 months. I went to the GP and she gave me Sumatriptan 50mg to take as soon as I get an aura and every two hours after until the migraine is gone. She said I mustn't use them if I get pregnant but I'm ok until then. Sorry to take up your time but please could you reassure me regarding usage during IVF? I start down-regging next Saturday and start stimming on 16th July. 

I haven't had migraines like this since I was on the pill and they were the reason I stopped the pill. The second of the two migraines I had was really agressive with memory loss, shakes and I came very close to fainting which I've not done before. I'm terrified of getting another one as my work aren't being great to me at the moment, not to mention the pain and sickness is horrendous. But i don't want to harm our chances of having a baby.

If I can't use them during IVF or pregnancy, do you have any other suggestions? I work on a pharma journal so know that clinical trials on pregnant women just don't happen which is why all the drugs say not to use them, but there must be something!

Thanks for your help,
carys
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine to use during treatment. Don't know about pregnancy. Will get back to you in 2 weeks once I'm back off holiday

Maz x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Maz. That's reassuring    GP told me not to take it during pg but I'd be very interested in your advice. I hope you have a fabulous holiday!
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carys,

Checked out info on sumatriptan and there isn't really a great deal on use in pregnancy   Company don't endorse it as they can't say for sure but the limited data they do have (used in roughly 1000 women during first trimester) suggests that there is no increase in congenital malformations over the normal background rate. Seems to indicate that it might be ok but can't say for sure; for this reason it is only advised if benefit outweighs risk.

Difficult one to call and can see why GP has said not to use. On the plus side most women find migranes usually abate during pregnancy  Hope this is the case for you   I suspect that current bout has been triggered by stress/apprehension due to upcomign cycle   Hope you don't get anymore attacks  

All the best for this cycle    
Maz x


----------

